# 2 newest members



## Candace (Feb 19, 2010)

Here are the 2 newest members of the clan. We'll be getting a couple more next year. They're very cute:>


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2010)

Yummy, fried chicken! :evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Yummy, fried chicken! :evil:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Candace they are very cute!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 19, 2010)

Awww, how sweet! Are they Buckeyes?


----------



## Candace (Feb 19, 2010)

They're Rhode Island Reds. We're probably going to get a couple different ones next year. Maybe the "Sex-Linked" variety the next season. We mainly are aiming for the breeds known for egg production. Not meat, Eric. :fight:


----------



## Shiva (Feb 19, 2010)

Meow!
What a couple of nice playmates for Shiva. :evil:


----------



## luvsorchids (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope they don't start crowing as they get older-I have a friend that happened to .

Susan


----------



## Candace (Feb 19, 2010)

The hatchery has a 90% sexing accuracy. If any of these turn out to be male, they will have to go.


----------



## Hera (Feb 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Yummy, fried chicken! :evil:



OOOOOO you're evil!


----------



## Heather (Feb 19, 2010)

I am not showing Kami this thread.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 19, 2010)

Spring is here!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 19, 2010)

Candace said:


> They're Rhode Island Reds. We're probably going to get a couple different ones next year. Maybe the "Sex-Linked" variety the next season. We mainly are aiming for the breeds known for egg production. Not meat, Eric. :fight:


:chick: Well they sure are precious, and I think it's great you are raising them for the eggs and not for the meat. I hope someday to have a few egg-laying hens in my own yard. I rather like Buckeyes and Rhode Island Reds, but I know nothing  about the "Sex-Linked" variety to which you referred. :chick: :chick: :chick:


----------



## Candace (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm no chicken expert myself. But the "sex-Linked" variety is genetically colored by their sex. The males have different coloration than the females as chicks. Where with the other breeds, the chicks all look alike and have to be sexed by an expert. And even they sometimes mess up. So, with "Sex-Linked" if you want a hen, you'd get a hen. Whereas, the other breeds are *somewhat* of a gamble. Chicks do get mixed up in transport and aren't identified correctly a percentage of the time. Certain breeds are better meat chickens, others more for show and some for their egg production. The Rhode Island Reds are known for being less nervous/flighty and are great egg layers:>


----------



## bcostello (Feb 19, 2010)

These are from my 6 spoiled girls that will be a year old in March. I raised them from tiny babies like yours. Yes some of the eggs are blue.
Who would have ever guessed that having chickens was so much fun.


----------



## swamprad (Feb 19, 2010)

Candace, I do love a chicken. I get the Murray McMurray catalogs every year just to drool, though a flock in my backyard in Memphis is just not a practical idea. Your new additions look mighty fine to me.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 19, 2010)

Candace said:


> I'm no chicken expert myself. But the "sex-Linked" variety is genetically colored by their sex. The males have different coloration than the females as chicks. Where with the other breeds, the chicks all look alike and have to be sexed by an expert. And even they sometimes mess up. So, with "Sex-Linked" if you want a hen, you'd get a hen. Whereas, the other breeds are *somewhat* of a gamble. Chicks do get mixed up in transport and aren't identified correctly a percentage of the time. Certain breeds are better meat chickens, others more for show and some for their egg production. The Rhode Island Reds are known for being less nervous/flighty and are great egg layers:>



Wow! Modern technology in a chicken! 

I hope you will keep posting pictures as these little ones grow, reach adulthood, and begin to lay eggs. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2010)

swamprad said:


> Candace, I do love a chicken.


Me too! Fried or a nice sweet/tangy Barbeque sauce...oke: 
No seriously, we had chickens at our country place but the local weasels/varmits got into them!


----------



## Candace (Feb 19, 2010)

Neat eggs!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 20, 2010)

wow... just got lost for a while at the murray mcmurray page. 
crazy!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2010)

I believe a cross of RIR with Barred Rocks gives you a gorgeous black with green shimmers.


----------



## bullsie (Feb 28, 2010)

Love your additions! Rhode Island Reds are great layers - roosters tend to be nasty though, so you've saved yourself alot of chicken coop skirmishes by doing without. 

My little Buckeye girl (spring baby) has been hiding her eggs and we finally found them (Sam the spaniel had been finding them before us!).

Home grown eggs are great!


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2010)

Huh, that's interesting about the Spaniel - I had a springer who was crazy about eggs.
Sounds like Sam has a good nose!


----------



## Candace (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's a photo taken today. The girls have been moved out into the empty g.h. until their coop is finished. I snuck up on them as they were yodeling.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2010)

:rollhappy: Yodeling chickens!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 12, 2010)

Too cute! :clap:


----------



## Candace (May 16, 2010)

Here they are today. Growing up fast. They're hilarious. We have a candle lantern sitting outside to the left of our back door. They've begun perching on it while staring at us and "talking" to us through the glass. I didn't expect to be so entertained. Now if the hawk will stay away.....:<


----------



## Lanmark (May 16, 2010)

Oh my, yes, keep the hawks away! Your chickens are fantastic! You must be very proud to have raised them up so well.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2010)

Oh you country folk!


----------



## Hera (May 17, 2010)

What cute chickens. They sure grew up fast!


----------



## Candace (May 17, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Oh you country folk!




I wish!


----------



## Candace (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2010)

Uh-oh, dangerous combination!


----------



## nikv (May 17, 2010)

Oh, that can't be good!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 17, 2010)

Candace said:


> Hmmm.



Exactly!!!:evil:

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2010)

:rollhappy: someone looks pissed (or hungry...)


----------

